# When You Miss The Kill Shot On An Amberjack



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Video of Ted Spann's 12 minute battle with a 55+ pound Amberjack. When you miss the kill shot, even by an inch or two, an AJ can and will take you for a ride. Diving off of Chad Toner's 27 foot World Cat out of Destin, Florida on January 14, 2017. Music by Adam B. Young. "My Struggle" from the 2011 album SUPAHGENIOSITY used with permission.

http://youtu.be/ujtD4NdeuyI

PS: THIS IS WHY YOU BUDDY DIVE!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That could've turned ugly.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah that is a monster AJ. I shot a 40+ incher last year and it nocked the reg out of my mouth at 100'. Not fun. Great job.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*That's why I didn't shoot AJ's.*

One of my old dive buddies parachuted in to Normandy the night before D-Day. Needless to say, he was one tough guy even when he was in his 80's. 
Rip Tommy Carr. Tommy and another of his dive buddies were spearing AJ's on an area wreck in 150' This was in about 1980 in the early days of LORAN C. 

Anyhow, Tommy's friend speared an AJ or a big Permit and it wrapped him to the anchor rope down about 100 feet. Somehow, he lost his regulator and drowned. I'm glad I wasn't on that trip and might have been if I could have gotten off from work that day.

I never though much about spearing 400# Jewfish, 80# Cuberra Snapper Gags and back Grouper in the 60# class but never wanted to mess with AJ's or Cobia. I shot a big Permit every now and then because they are mighty fine. I don't eat AJ's or Cobia anyhow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That water is nice and clear


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Those things scare the bejebus outta me!

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing how powerful that animal was, even wounded badly.

Sometimes the diver was in charge, sometimes not so much.

Both guys lost their knives. Time for a tied on secondary knife.

Jim


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

jim t said:


> Amazing how powerful that animal was, even wounded badly.
> 
> Sometimes the diver was in charge, sometimes not so much.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. I was the cameraman and had about a 34 pound AJ on my stringer, so was making sure neither one of us got tangled up. I do have a secondary knife mounted on the chest of my BC.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I typically pass on big AJs when I'm on scuba because I don't like the risk of a rough battle with them. I have found that a knife to the throat is the best way to kill them though. I have had AJs that I thought were stoned or brained come back to life, but never one that was bled out. If you can get a knife in the throat then let it swim again they are usually done in about 30 seconds. The other perk to this is that I think it makes them taste better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

